# Green Egg Cart



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My little mobile kitchen.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow...that is REALLY nice!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. I may borrow some of your design for my Green Egg.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work Bones!!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ... that is fantastic!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that a lot! Good idead


----------

